# Anti-sensor bias: how do you feel about it?



## Scarecrow793

I was thinking about the atrocious, arrogant behavior and claims I've seen in the "rationals" forum, and the silly excuses about how "school is better designed for sensors" which is why they aren't a legendary astrophysicist. Most, if not all of my friends are sensors (which, given the population distribution that the official test I took gave me, makes sense), including my best friend, a very strong ESFP. I also experience shortcomings of an intuitive temperament, including a habit my family has noticed, of searching for something for hours, retracing my steps, etc. and finding that it was in plain sight, just because my Se is so low. At any rate, I wanted to know how you sensors felt about these arrogant, obnoxious "rationals"


----------



## Cheebye

I think that at the end of the day everyone is the same, just go to any 'you know you are a XXXX when thread' and you are bound to find something you can relate to. This MBTI thing just gives us some vague sense of belonging.


----------



## friction

I'm not sure what my instinctive feeling regarding others' bias is, but I wish I weren't a Sensor. But then again: if I were me but an iNtuitive, I'd find a reason to be annoyed at being iNtuitive too. Eh. :dry:


----------



## letsride

Each person has their strengths and weaknesses. I'm not too worried about sensor stereotypes, because they are just that. . . stereotypes.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

If people really want to be astrophysicists, they should get on with it and stop complaining...

Frankly.


----------



## Scarecrow793

You guys all sound like my ISTP brother. I guess it doesn't matter then.


----------



## SuperDevastation

I'm not easily butthurt but reading some of the posts about sensors made by less than healthy intuitives are irritating, somewhat amusing, and somewhat pathetic, especially ones that live with a family of sensors.

Also, don't INTJs do good in school?


----------



## Thalassa

Arrogant obnoxious "rationals" are the people most likely to drive me batty on the Internet. However, I've also encountered some pretty cool NTs.

These arrogant obnoxious rationals can be just as shitty to NFs ...because they're feeeeeelers....as they are to sensors, in my experience.

I want to clarify again that I don't feel this way about all NTs, but they are the people on the Internet who make my experience the absolute worst, in general. 

At one point I was so bothered by sensor bias that I got offended when multiple people kept telling me I was either ESFP or ISFP, and I insisted that I was NF, because after all, I was too SMRT to be one of these dumb sensors the Ns kept complaining about, right?

But as I became more educated, I became disgusted with sensor bias, and eventually accepted that I'm SP and actually deeply proud of it now, and I will also defend SJs, as well.


----------



## pericles

It's not the sensor bias that pisses me off, I don't care. It's the flawed reasonning and false claims those typists use to justify their bias that gets to me.


----------



## Nickel

I couldn't care less about it.

If anything, I feel lucky to be a Sensor.


----------



## Capsicum

I don't mind the posts which are just a general venting at sensors... if that's their little thing to let off steam, so what? But when one or two start blaming sensors for every damn problem in their lives, that certainly DOES piss me off.

What I love is when a few of them forget, when making their criticisms, that the population is 75-80% sensor. :laughing:


----------



## Erbse

I don't think school was particularly sensor friendly at all.

University most certainly isn't.

Ah well, I'm oblivious to people who excuse their personal failures / short comings with anything but their own lack of performance.


----------



## firedell

It used to get on my nerves, but now I just try to shrug it off. You have to blame something I guess. If it wasn't personality forum, it would be because someone likes a certain band or some crap.


----------



## BrooklynBoy

How do I feel about sensor-bias? Frankly, I don't care. I'm quite content to be an SP. As far as I am concerned, each type has its strong points and its short comings which was exactly the point made in all of the _MBTI_ literature. As long as a person is happy with the type they are, who cares what someone else thinks.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I'm happy enough to be an esfp. I love my wonderful Se that keeps me in awe of the beautiful world.
I wonder if there might be a little jealousy in some of the anti-sensor biases. 
School was not sensor friendly in the least. I remember staring longingly out the window, wishing that I was out in nature instead of sitting at a desk in a classroom...


----------



## Ziwosa

It's not bias, sensors are by definition less likely to enjoy long imaginary/dreamy/theoritical/abstract conversations. Which is something I absolutely *LOVE* doing, just like most intuitives. Knowing that, I'm less likely to nurture these relations. Notice that nowhere did I state that I feel superior in anyway or that all sensors are the same.

Just like I would be more included to befriend musical people as I'm musical myself.

Granted I think it's a good thing to ponder about so many things, but sometimes I wish I could stop doing so.


----------



## Ziwosa

SuperDevastation said:


> Also, don't INTJs do good in school?


School is mostly about learning a lot facts by head, that generally ain't our cup of tea.


----------



## Promethea

Typism is frowned upon on this forum, and if you see any instances of it, please report it.

Sorry you guys saw those things. Its not right.


----------



## SuperDevastation

Ziwosa said:


> School is mostly about learning a lot facts by head, that generally ain't our cup of tea.


I thought school was more of a J thing not an S thing.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Apparently, it's not an intj thing...



SuperDevastation said:


> I thought school was more of a J thing not an S thing.


----------

